# Wine ne fonctionne plus



## Gégère (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai un DVD pour PC que je consultais de temps à autre en passant par Wine. Tout à coup je ne peux plus l'ouvrir. Est-ce parce que je suis passé sous Sierra (10.12.6) ? Et y a-t-il un moyen d'y remédier ?
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2018)

Tu utilises quelle version ? La dernière version en cours est la 2.0.4... https://www.winehq.org/download


----------



## Gégère (15 Janvier 2018)

Merci. Mais je lis : "MacOS - prévu ; pas encore disponible pour le téléchargement."


----------



## Gégère (15 Janvier 2018)

Ma version actuelle : 1.4.1. Mais quand je veux en télécharger une nouvelle, je reçois (depuis toujours) un message d'erreur.
Par ailleurs, le X11 ne s'ouvre plus.


----------



## Gégère (15 Janvier 2018)

Je l'ai tléchargé ici : http://winebottler.kronenberg.org/d...vdHRsZXIua3JvbmVuYmVyZy5vcmcvY29tYm8vYnVpbGRz et ça marche ! Merci pour la suggestion !


----------

